# enel



## rob22911 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello everyone

Can anyone tell me what enel electricity rates are for resident individuals as opposed to non resident individuals please, many thanks.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you mean the regulated rates or the various offers? The regulated rates are supposed to disappear but they keep changing the dates.

I think the regulated rate all in is about 24cents per kw/H on a 3K service. IIRC 12 variable and 12 for the fixed bit. But it depends on how you use the power. Daytime rates are higher than off peak.

https://www.enel.it/it/luce-e-gas/luce/casa?nec=non_specificato

That's the unregulated Enel. Different offers make sense depending on how you use your power.

There are other companies but note a good chunk are the fixed fees which don't change no matter who you buy from.

I'm on ELight offer which works for me. But if you can arrange your use to be more off peak than maybe the other offers work best

BTW no point worrying about this if you don't upgrade everything you can to the highest efficiency possible.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I've not looked in a while, but there is/was little difference between the resident and none resident rates.


----------



## rob22911 (Jul 15, 2008)

Many thanks for your reply I wondered what the difference was between a non resident and a resident the link you sent doesn't give any clear answer,


----------



## rob22911 (Jul 15, 2008)

GeordieBorn said:


> I've not looked in a while, but there is/was little difference between the resident and none resident rates.


Many thanks for answering my question when you say you've not looked in a while where do you look I've searched online but cannot find any clear guidance.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Still left with the question of which offers you're comparing to. Sticking to the regulated offers

https://www.servizioelettriconazionale.it/it-IT/tariffe/uso-domestico/biorarie/nonresidente

That's non resident

Depending on hours between 7.4 and 8.2 cents a Kw/H plus all the added fees. Which add up to be more than €7 if my math isn't too far off each month. Plus the variable of almost 2 cents a Kw/h

https://www.servizioelettriconazionale.it/it-IT/tariffe/uso-domestico/biorarie/residente

That's resident

Not widely different.

But are those the offers you want ?

Even with Enel regulated there are other offers


----------



## rob22911 (Jul 15, 2008)

NickZ said:


> Still left with the question of which offers you're comparing to. Sticking to the regulated offers
> 
> https://www.servizioelettriconazionale.it/it-IT/tariffe/uso-domestico/biorarie/nonresidente
> 
> ...


Many thanks Nick Z that is what I was looking for, from the links you sent resident and non resident the rates look identical:juggle:
Kind regards


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I sort of remember an extra fee for second homes that needs to be added. It was fairly high at €10 a month. If you have low usage that's likely a big chunk of your bill


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Looks to me like "Spesa oneri di sistema" is €10/mth extra for non-residents...


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

to start. then I think there is a per kw/h amount


----------

